# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Koκατιλ δραπέτης με κομμένη ουρά και εξαντλημένο...

## kaveiros

Από χτες έχω στα χέρια μου ένα κοκατίλ που έφυγε άγνωστο απο που, ποιον...Έχω ανοίξει θέμα για το πώς ήρθε στα χέρια μου. Το κοκατίλ νομίζω ότι είναι θηλυκό και μοιάζει μικρής ηλικίας, ίσως όμως φταίει το ότι είναι αδυνατισμένο. Από το απόγευμα χθες που την έχω σπίτι δεν έχει φάει μόνη της, για κάποιο λόγο ντρέπεται αλλά τρώει απ το χέρι μου σπόρια. Μήλο και μπανάνα που της έδωσα...δε τα αναγνωρίζει. Δεν δείχνει αγχωμένη, δείχνει μάλλον ντροπαλή αλλά είναι ήμερα, της αρέσουν πολύ τα χάδια και κοιμάται στην παλάμη μου. Θα της δώσω σήμερα almora plus και δε ξέρω τι άλλο ...περιμένω συμβουλές... Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συνέβη στην ουρά της και στην πλάτη που της λείπουν φτερά. Σκέφτηκα μήπως απο γάτα αλλά δε νομίζω να γλύτωνε...Το μονο που μου έρχεται ως πιο λογικό είναι μήπως σκάλωσε πουθενά... :sad: 
Το ράμφος της είχε κολλημένα χώματα επάνω, και στο λαιμό είχε κολλημένη λάσπη, την καθάρισα με νεράκι και βαμβάκι σιγά σιγά

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά καμιά ιδέα γιατί δεν τρώει - πίνει μόνη της? Μόλις της δίνω με το χέρι, τρώει και πίνει...δείχνει οτι πεινάει και διψάει. Αφήνω τα μπολάκια δίπλα της και δε τα πλησιάζει. Παίρνω το μπολάκι στο χέρι και τρώει αμέσως... ::  Υπάρχει περίπτωση να της έχουν μάθει να τρώει μόνο απ το χέρι? Πολύ περίεργο...

----------


## demis

Πανεμορφο μικρο!! Ποσο τυχερος παιζει να εισαι??? Εγω πιστευω πως οταν εφυγε μαλλον την πιασανε απο την ουρα για να μη φιγει κ ετσι βγηκανε ολα τα φτερα της ουρας. Ειναι μια γλυκα!! ΤΩρα για το οτι δεν τωει απο τα μπολακια μπορει να την κακομαθανε στο παλιο σπιτι αλλα πιστευω πως θα τα συνηθισει κ θα φαει.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ  περα απο την ενισχυμενη διατροφη που θα κανεις εστω και με δικια σου συνεχη παρεμβαση μεχρι να παρει τα πανω του ,θα ηθελα για 2 μερες να χορηγησεις στο νερο του almora plus ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη απο φαρμακειο για να του δωσεις λιγη ενεργεια.σιγουρα το διαστημα αποδρασης το εχει επηρεασει απο κει και περα δωσε του επισης για 1 βδομαδα πολυβιταμινουχο στο νερο του .τον τροπο σταδιακης απεναξαρτητοποιησης θα στον συμβουλεψουν τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν ψιττακοειδη ,μια που δεν εχω πειρα για να σου πω και τη δικια μου γνωμη.το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι δεν χρειαζεται να αγχωνεσαι να γινει αποτομα .σταδιακα ...

----------


## Leonidas

...απ οτι βλεπω στη φωτο πρεπει να εχει κομενα φτερα..η ουρα μπορει απο πολλους λογους να εγινε ετσι..θα πρεπει να την αφησεις να ερθει στα ισια της μονη της..απλα να την κοψεις στις ακρες λιγο για να ανανεωθει πιο γρηγορα...καποια στιγμη που θα εχει συνηθησει το κανεις..οπως σου ειπε και ο jk21 να ακολουθησεις τα πιο πανω..

τωρα γιατι δεν τρωει..εκτος απο το στρες που θα εχει΄..ισως να μην της κινει το ενδιαφερον η ταιστρα ή η θεση της..μην την εχεις μεσα σε κλουβι αστην εξω να νιωθει ανετα ασε της κανενα παιχνιδακι και τις ταιστρες της και δν θα κρατησει για πολυ η αποχη της.. :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Ψυχούλα μου γλυκιά... Το βλέμμα της είναι απίστευτο.... Καλά έχω πάθει ένα μινι έρωτα τώρα, τρελαίνομαι για τα Pearl...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αααα ρε Ανδρέα ξέρουν που πέφτουν τα πουλάκιααα.....!!!!!!!!    *  ::

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά τα φτερά της δε φαίνονται κομμένα, μάλιστα πέταξε 2 φορές αλλά έχει πρόβλημα στην προσγειωση λόγω μάλλον της ουράς που λείπει :sad:  Είναι παρα πολύ τρομαγμένη αυτό είναι λογικό. Αλλαξα 3 ταϊστρες διαφόρων ειδών...τίποτα. Ανησυχώ λίγο γιατί ώρες ώρες κλείνει τα ματάκια της και έκανε διάρροια (σε κανονικό χρώμα όμως). Λογικα όσο ήταν ελεύθερη έτρωγε πρασινάδες στα δέντρα...ελπίζω να μην έχει καμιά ασθένεια. Έχει πραγματικά απίστευτο βλέμμα...Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει. 
Δημήτρη ήδη έχω ξεκινήσει almora και αν μέχρι το απόγευμα δε ξεκινήσει να τρώει μόνη της αναγκαστικά θα πολτοποιήσω τροφή για να της δώσω με σύριγγα. Απ το χέρι μου πάντως σποράκια τρώει αλλα τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα φάει μόνη της μην ανησυχείς.Μετακίνησε την ταΐστρα σε κάποιο ψηλό σημείο στο κλουβί της.Τώρα αφού πεινάει δώσε εσύ να φάει και να πιει και θα το κάνει και μόνη της.Είναι σεσ τρες το πουλάκι .Να σου ζήσει κιόλας.

----------


## jk21

¨αν εχει διαρροια βγαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες αλλα λογω στρες μεχρι ενα σημειο ειναι αναμενομενη.αν μπορεις ταισε της κατι με βρασμενο ρυζι ή βαλε ριζαλευρο σε κρεμα που θα κανεις (ανθο ορυζης οχι ριζαλευρο που εχει και γαλα)

----------


## kaveiros

Λοιπόν έχω την εντύπωση ότι νυστάζει, κοιμάται αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά όχι με σκυμμένο το κεφάλι και είναι στην ψηλότερη πατήθρα. Και τις τροφές τις έχω ψηλά. Έκλεισα πόρτες, κατέβασα παντζούρια, θα την αφήσω ως το απόγευμα χωρίς άλλη ενόχληση. Υποθέτω ότι απ το φόβο της όσο ήταν έξω δε κοιμόταν νορμάλ και αν κρίνω απ το πως είναι...σίγουρα είχε κάποια κακή περιπέτεια. Το απόγευμα θα την ταϊσω με ότι προτείνετε και ευελπιστώ να φάει και μόνη της. Απ το χέρι μου πάντως έφαγε κάμποσα σποράκια και ήπιε αρκετές γουλιές νερό με almora plus.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Παιδιά τα φτερά της δε φαίνονται κομμένα, μάλιστα πέταξε 2 φορές αλλά έχει πρόβλημα στην προσγειωση λόγω μάλλον της ουράς που λείπει


Αντρέα τα φτερά της είναι σίγουρα κομμένα, εκτός πια αν είναι τόσο παραπλανητική η φωτογραφία....

Κάτι που θα δοκίμαζα εγώ για να φάει, είναι με τα σποράκια στο χέρι σου να την οδηγησεις προς την ταιστρα κ σιγά σιγά να τα ρίξεις μέσα για να της δείξεις πως μπορεί να φάει απο εκεί!

----------


## kaveiros

Βίκυ στην ταϊστρα πάνω καθόταν ώρες...δυστυχώς όμως δεν υπήρχε κανένας σπόρος ανοιγμένος... :sad:  Τσέκαρα πριν λίγο...κοιμάται, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η νύστα είναι απ την ταλαιπωρία. Όπως και να χει θα περιμένω μέχρι το απόγευμα αλλιώς θα την ταϊσω στο χέρι...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αχου τοοοοο γλύκα ειναι!!!!
Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## kaveiros

Λοιπόν παιδιά κοντεύει 24ωρο που την έχω και δεν έχει ακουμπήσει τίποτα εκτός απο μερικά σποράκια απ το χέρι μου. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα που της δίνω απλά τα γλύφει και δεν δαγκώνει ενώ δείχνει ότι της αρέσουν. Π.χ το μήλο το κρατάω και το γλύφει μόνη της κάμποση ώρα αλλά δεν τρώει :sad:  Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Κάθεται ώρες ατελείωτες πάνω σε μια ταϊστρα ακίνητη. Σε λίγο πρέπει να πεταχτώ στην πόλη για μια δουλειά. Κατα τις 5μιση με 6 ανοίγουν τα μαγαζιά μας, να ψάξω μήπως κάποια ειδική κρέμα? αν και αμφιβάλλω αν βρω σε πετ σοπ εδώ. Αλλιώς μόλις γυρίσω θα λίωσω αυγό με νερό και θα βάλω μέσα λίγη σπιρουλίνα και θα την ταϊσω με σύριγγα...Αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να ψάξω να την βοηθήσω πείτε μου.

----------


## akoylini

> Μετακίνησε την ταΐστρα σε κάποιο ψηλό σημείο στο κλουβί της.


παιδες το εχω δει και αλλη φορα να γινετε αναφορα για κατι τετοιο,ποιος ο λογος?

----------


## demis

Γιατι τα πουλι νιωθουν περισσοτερη σφαλεια στο ψηλο μερος του κλουβιου κ μερικα πουλια τις πρωτες μερες φοβουντε να κατευουν κατω.

----------


## kaveiros

Ενδέχεται να έχουμε θέμα με ακάρεα παιδιά. Έκανε δυνατούς ήχους σα να σπάει σπόρια χωρίς να έχει τίποτα στο στόμα. Επίσης δοκίμασα το εξής γιατί μου κάνει εντύπωση που γλύφει το μήλο αλλά δε το δαγκώνει. Έσκισα μια ρόγα σταφύλι, άνοιξε το στόμα μόλις πλησίασα και άρχισα να ζουπάω τη ρόγα και έπινε το χυμό του. Άφησα τη ρόγα δίπλα της, εξακολουθεί να την γλύφει αλλά δε δαγκώνει να φάει. Μόνο γλύφει κυριολεκτικά :sad:  Οπωσδήποτε θα συνεχίσω με κρέμα μόλις γυρίσω απ την πόλη...

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ δεν ειχα καταλαβει οτι δεν ειχες κρεμα ....   :Anim 55: 

λοιπον (μονο ) αν δεν βρεις εκει πανω κρεμα ,πας στο μαρκετ και παιρνεις ανθος ορυζης (γιωτης ή καποιο αλλο  ) .οχι σκονη κρεμα ρυζαλευρο! ανθος ορυζης ! εχει και βιταμινες μεσα και πρεβιοτκα
200979154239_anthos-oruzis.jpg 



 κανεις κρεμα με αυτο και με βρασμενο κροκο αυγου (χωρις το ασπραδι ) .σπιρουλινα αν θα βαλεις ελαχιστη δοκιμαστικα μηπως δεν την θελει (στη μυτη εντελως του μικρου κουταλιου ) .

----------


## demis

Αν  δε μπορεσεις  να βρεις κρεμα. Εχω να σου στειλω αυριο λιγη. Θα σου τη στειλω μαζι με τα παπαγαλακια! Αλλα σημερα δε μπορω γιατι εχω ραντεβου με γιατρους.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα για κοιτα στο βαθος του στοματος... εχει μηπως καποια σημεια με λευκη επιφανεια ;

----------


## kaveiros

Δε πρόλαβα να το διαβάσω το μήνυμα σου Δημήτρη :sad:  Μόλις γύρισα και έβαλα να βράσω αυγά να κάνω δική μου κρέμα. Θα πάω πρωί πρωί να πάρω και αυτή που προτείνεις. Θέμη καλύτερα κράτησε την τη δική σου ίσως σου χρειαστεί ποτέ δε ξέρεις. Αν δω ότι συνεχίζει και αύριο να μη τρώει και συνεχίσουμε ταϊσμα στο χέρι, θα παραγγείλω μια σε 1 μέρα θα έρθει.

----------
Έφαγε κρέμα αυγού παιδιά και μάλιστα της άρεσε, πεινούσε η καημενούλα. Πρωί πρωί θα πάω να πάρω και την κρέμα που είπε ο Δημήτρης. Σε λίγο έχω να πάω σε γενέθλια μόλις γυρίσω θα την ξαναταϊσω.

------------ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ 2
ΤΡΩΕΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ::  Επιτέλους...μάλλον οι κρεμούλες την συνέφεραν τι να πω...Του δίνει και καταλαβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή, ενώ έφαγε και κρέμα...παίρνει τα σποράκια απ το μπολάκι και τα διαλύει :Happy:  Ουυυφφφ....Φεύγω κι εγώ ήσυχος...θα της αφήσω ένα φωτάκι να βλέπει λίγο σε περίπτωση που θέλει να κρατσανίσει σποράκια και πιο μετα :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

να το χαιρεσαι το μικρακι, μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα!!

----------


## jk21

χαιρομαι για την εξελιξη ! προφανως αρχισε η προσαρμογη ! αν δεις οτι μπορεις συντομα να βρεις κανονικη κρεμα ,δωσε και αυριο απο αυτην που φτιαχνεις με αυγο και μετα ερχεται η νεα.αν οχι τοτε παρε το ανθος ορυζης  ή απλα ρυζαλευρο (οχι αυτα που λενε  κρεμα ρυζαλευρο γιατι εχουν  και γαλα ) και κανε κρεμα με 2μερη απο εκεινο και ενα μερος απο βρασμενο κροκο .

----------


## zack27

Σιγα σιγα πιστευω το πουλακι θα παρει τα πανω του.. το οτι αρχισε να τρωει ειναι καλο σημαδι...αναμενουμε νεα!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!!! Μπράβο!!! Όλα καλά θα πάνε!!! Να το χαίρεσαι  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδια πολυ θα ηθελα να την χαιρομαι αλλα δε γινεται να την κρατησω. Θα την χαιρεται αλλος :Happy:  Την πηρα ισα ισα για τις πρωτες βοηθειες. Εγω απλα θα χαιρομαι που θα ζησει και γλυτωσε το ασχημο τελος. Μακαρι να μπορουσα να τα κρατησω ολα...

----------


## Georgia_io

Αν είχα χώρο ευχαρίστως να την έπαιρνα για παρέα

----------


## kaveiros

Εχει βρεθει σπιτι για την μικρη δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα, μακαρι να ειναι καλα μονο.Το θεμα του χωρου ειναι κι εμενα το προβλημα... Και φυσικα ο χρονος ειναι θεμα σημαντικο. Νομιζω οτι το οριο μου ειναι 4 πουλια. Απο κει και περα αν υπαρχει αλλο θα ειναι αδικημενο απο θεμα χρονου...

----------


## zack27

Μακαρι να ειναι καλα το πουλακι και να παει σε ενα καλο σπιτι!!!
το σωστο ειναι να εχουμε μεχρι εκει που μπορουμε να φροντιζουμε σωστα τα κατοικιδια μας και να περνανε καλα και αυτα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δε ξέρω τι θα πάθω μ αυτή την κοκατιλίτσα όταν συνέλθει και πάει στο νέο της σπίτι. Μου φαίνεται θα με πιάσουν τα ζουμιά οταν την αποχωριστώ :Happy: . Μόλις με είδε τώρα άρχισε να τεντώνεται και να σηκώνει τα φτερά της. Της αλλαξα τροφή, όσο ήταν το χέρι μου στην ταϊστρα, έπεσε με τα μούτρα στο φαϊ. Μόλις εβγαζα το χέρι έξω...σταματούσε να τρώει :Happy:   Ίσως να της θυμίζω αυτόν που την έχασε τι να πω. Πήρα σε 4 πετ σοπ τηλέφωνο χτες και δε την αναζητά κανείς. Έμειναν άλλα δυο που δεν βρίσκω το τηλ τους, θα περασω να ρωτησω απο κοντά.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να με καθοδηγήσει λίγο για το pulmosan? Η κοκατιλίτσα κάνει συνεχώς σα να σπάει σποράκια και το κάνει με μανία. Επίσης μόλις πλησιάσω με μήλο ή σταφύλλι έρχεται κατευθείαν αλλά δείχνει σα να μη μπορεί να δαγκώσει. Πιέζω τα φρούτα και πίνει το ζουμάκι. Θα πεταχτώ σε λίγο να της πάρω και κρέμες, χτες έφαγε όλους τους μικρούς σπόρους, τα πιο μεγάλα σποράκια τα τρώει μόνο αν της τα ανοίξω. Σκέφτομαι να χορηγήσω το pulmosan αλλά φοβάμαι στην κατάσταση της. Αν την ταϊσω κρέμες στο χέρι 2-3 μέρες + βιταμίνες + almora plus, θα είμαστε οκ μετά να της βάλω το φάρμακο?

----------


## mitsman

Αντρεα για το pulmosan κανεις το εξης: το ανοιγεις και το εχεις ετοιμο με μια σταγονα μεσα και το αφηνεις μεσα στο μπουκαλακι....
εχεις ενα μπολακι με νερο, πιανεις το πουλακι και με την βοηθεια του νερου, σπρωχνεις το φτερωμα του πουλιου μεχρι να φανει το δερμα πισω απο το κεφαλακι του στο σβερκο!
οταν φανει, φυσας λιγο να καθαρισει καλα και μετα βαζεις την σταγονα οι τις σταγονες αναλογα με το μεγεθος του πουλιου.. δεν ξερω τι γινεται με τα κοκατιλ.. νομιζω θελουν δυο σταγονες... χωρις να παιρνω ορκο.. να το κοιταξεις καλα γιατι ειναι δηλητηριο!

----------


## kaveiros

Kαλημέρα Δημήτρη :Happy:  Ξέρω για το pulmosan, έχω βάλει πια σε 2 πουλιά και πέτυχε η θεραπεία και στα 2. Ρωτάω για το αν είναι "σοφό" να της βάλω στην κατάσταση της...Μήπως να περιμένω να την καρδαμώσω 2-3 μέρες πρώτα με κρέμες και βιταμίνες και μετα?

----------


## mitsman

Με συγχωρεις Αντρεα.. ειναι πρωι ακομη... χα χα χα!!! Λεω και εγω με δουλευει??? αφου ξερει!!! χα χα χα

Αστο 2-3 μερες... ναι... δεν νομιζω να παθει καμμια επιπλοκη! ωστοσο το πουλι παντα σε ζεστο μερος και χωρις πολλα πολλα για να μην ξοδευει ενεργεια!

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι το πουλακι πρεπει πρωτα να δυναμωσει .πιστευω επισης οτι ο ηχος αυτος ισως ειναι καποια αλλη κινηση του και οχι ακαρεα .εχω αυτη την αισθηση αλλα οσοι εχουν παπαγαλους θα σου πουνε αν ειναι καποιος αλλος παρομοιος ηχος που δηλωνει ομως κατι αλλο .παντως τα ακαρεα ερεθιζουν την αναπνευστικη οδο και οχι της τροφης για να ειναι η αιτια που δεν τρωει .αναμενω μια απαντηση σου για την εσωτερικη επιφανεια στο στομα του πουλιου (στο βαθος) αν υπαρχουν λευκα σημαδια ...αυτο ισως εχει αμεση σχεση με την δυσκολια καταποσης (αν υπαρχει και δεν ειναι απλα καλομαθημενο να το ταιζουν )

----------


## kaveiros

Δε το ξέχασα Δημήτρη, περιμένω τον κολλητό μου θα έρθει λιγο πιο αργά να μου την κρατάει να της κόψω τα νυχάκια γιατί είναι τεράστια και την δυσκολεύουν στο περπάτημα. Όταν την κρατάει θα τσεκάρω αυτό που λες! Σ ευχαριστώ. (Πήρα κρέμα, πήρα και πολτό από 100% φρούτα και της έδωσα, τα τίμησε όλα).

----------


## kaveiros

Λοιπόν, Δημήτρη το στόμα της είναι μια χαρά! Αυτό το πουλί θα με τρελάνει...τα χω δει κωλυόμενα. Απ το μεσημέρι της έχω δώσει 3 γεύματα με σύριγγα και τα τρώει όλα μετα χαράς. Νερό πίνει μόνο αν το κρατάει χέρι και επίσης πλησίασα με την παλάμη μου γεμάτη σπόρια και τα τσάκισε. Την ταϊσε σπόρια και ο κολλητός μου και έφαγε κανονικά απ το χέρι του, αφού της είχαμε κόψει τα νυχάκια. Επίσης μόλις την παίρνω στην πλάτη μου καθαρίζει τα φτερά της και μου καλωπίζει τα μαλλιά και το αυτί μου. Μόλις την αφήνω στο κλουβί...τα ίδια. Άγαλμα! Αυτή τη στιγμή όμως...ακριβώς ίδια ώρα με χτες...άρχισε να τρώει μόνη της...Ολη μέρα τίποτα. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα ντροπής γιατί τρώει αυτη τη στιγμή μόνη της μπροστά μου. Την μέρα όμως ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΕΙ αν δεν της δώσει χέρι να φάει...Τι να υποθέσω δε ξέρω. Περνάει απ το μυαλό μου ότι μπορεί να ήταν με άλλο πουλί και το άλλο πουλί δε την άφηνε να φάει και έμαθε να τρώει νύχτα, και ίσως το άλλο πουλί της κατάντησε τα φτερά έτσι. Αλλη υπόθεση είναι ότι την έχουν μεγαλώσει στα χέρια και τη μέρα την ταϊζαν στο χέρι ενώ το βράδυ τρώει μόνη της. Μια άλλη ιδέα που είχε ο κολλητός μου είναι μήπως έχει μελαγχολία, να νιώθει μοναξιές δηλαδή και γι αυτό να αισθάνεται καλύτερα όταν την νταντεύω. Αυτό δεν εξηγεί όμως το γιατί τρώει μόλις σκοτεινιάζει....Καμιά ιδέα??????????

----------


## marlene

*Άντε βρε ψυχούλα γλυκιά, να φάει να καρδαμώσει...!!!! Μπράβο ρε Ανδρέα, ότι κ να πω είναι λίγο.... 

Ποστάραμε ταυτόχρονα!  
Το ότι κάθεται σαν άγαλμα όταν είναι μοναχούλι του, μπορεί να έχει να κάνει με το σοκ που πέρασε.... Και η ανθρώπινη παρουσία (που φαίνεται ότι την έχει συνηθίσει) μπορεί να το βοηθά να ηρεμίσει..!
Το... βραδινό της δείπνο μπορεί να είναι κάτι που έχει συνηθίσει από το προηγούμενο σπίτι της, να είχανε ανοιχτά τα φώτα γύρω της μέχρι αργά οπότε και το πουλί να ζωηρεύει κ να πεινάει τότε...*

----------


## kaveiros

Αυτό δε το σκέφτηκα, σκέφτομαι με βάση τα δικά μου βλέπεις...που αντί να τα βάλω εγώ σε πρόγραμμα...με έχουν βάλει αυτά στο δικό τους ωράριο :Happy:  Μακάρι να είναι κάποιος τέτοιος απλός λόγος...Πάντως ότι καρδάμωσε...καρδάμωσε :Happy:  Πριν όταν την έβαλα μέσα στο κλουβί μετά το ταϊσμα κρέμας, παραπάτησε λίγο και φοβήθηκε, έκανα απότομη κίνηση να την πιάσω και μου πάτησε μια δαγκωνιά στο χέρι...με φαρμάκωσε :Happy:  Έφυγε ένα κομματάκι δέρμα χεχεχεχε...

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι το πουλακι χαιρει ακρας υγειας και συντομα η εξαρτηση που νοιωθει για σενα θα ειναι αμοιβαια .....

----------


## Leonidas

kaveiro...φανταστικε απιθανε με οσα εχεις ζησει...μηπως να σκεφτεις να την κρατησεις την μικρουλα...και να της βρεις ενα ταιρι...εεεεεε... :Happy: ...θα βρεις τον τροπο σπυ το ξερω..εγω δεν θα τα εδινα σε κανεναν.. :Happy: ..το πολυ πολυ...ξερεις εσυ..αντισκηνο και εξω στροματσαδα.. ::

----------


## marlene

*χαχαχαχαχαα.... Τα τελευταία δύο ποστ μετράνεεεεε.....*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

φοβερος...
πολλα μπραβο σου για τα ζωακια αντρεα!!!

και εγω θα σου ελεγα να την κρατισεις την μικρη αν μπορεις,αν παλι οχι δηλωνω ενδιαφερον αλλα χωρις να πιεζω καθολου την κατασταση...

*ωπ τωρα ειδα οτι βρηκε ηδη σπιτι,οποτε ολα θαυμασια!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδια πολυ θα το ηθελα αλλα θα υπαρχει προβλημα χωρου και χρονου. Θα δουμε, το καλυτερο θα ηταν να βρεθει αυτος που την εχασε, εφοσον ειναι μαθημενη ετσι η μικρη σιγουρα θα την ψαχνει. Εχω πει σε πολυ κοσμο, μικρη ειναι η πολη, εχω ελπιδες. Κατα τα αλλα ειχα βαλει ξυπνητηρι στις 5... της εδωσα την κρεμουλα της και εφαγα κι εγω ο μπεμπης ενα πιατακι αχαχαχα. Το ανθος ορυζης το τσακιζει :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

δε θελεις να ξανανιωσεις παιδι... :Happy: ..οριστε η ευκαιρια σου..αρπαξε την... :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Προς το παρον Λεωνιδα εχω γινει ξενοδοχος και μαλιστα χωρις προσωπικο :Happy:  Κανω και ρεσεψιον και εστιατορας και...καμαριερα μη σου πω αχαχαχαχα

----------


## Leonidas

στο ειχα πει...αντισκηνο και στρωματσαδα.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parrotfeathers

Να το χαιρεσαι και μπραβο για την προσπαθεια σου! Ειναι μωρο, απο εσενα περιμενει να του δειξεις καθως σε βλεπει κατι σαν γονιο-υποδειγμα και θελει ενθαρρυνση σε ολα. Μαθε του σιγα σιγα τωρα που τρωει ακομη μαλακες τροφες να τρωει φρουτα και λαχανικα, μετα θα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολοτερο. Η ουρα δεν μου φαινεται κομμενη, δεν εχει βγει μαλλον καλα καλα, ουτε τα φτερα του μου φαινοινται κομμενα.

----------


## vagelis76

Αν κρίνω από τη φώτο Ανδρέα,μάλλον πρόκειται για νεαρό πουλί....και έτσι να δικαιολογείται και η κακή επαφή με τη τροφή και τους σπόρους.
Η τόσο χάλια ουρά του μάλλον οφείλεται στο ότι έμενε σε πολύ μικρό κλουβί πριν το σκάσει,γι αυτό είναι και έτσι τα φτερά του...όλα τα προηγούμενα υποθέσεις,βάση των φωτογραφιών.

Δυνάμωσε την(ξέρεις πολύ καλά εσύ !!!) και θα δεις πόσο καλό πουλάκι θα εξελιχθεί !!!!!
Είναι κουκλί ακόμα και έτσι ...

----------


## kaveiros

Έφαγε το μεσημέρι παιδιά, της αρέσουν πολύ τα μαύρα σπόρια μικρού μεγέθους, εφαγε κάμποσα . Μετά το μεσημέρι κρέμα δεν θέλει μάλλον είναι χορτάτη. Τώρα είναι στον ώμο μου, καθαρίζει τα φτερά της και μαζί τα μαλλιά μου :Happy:  Δε με βλέπω καλά...αμοιβαία τα αισθήματα μωρό μου που λέει και το λαϊκό άσμα :Happy:  Έχω πληρώσει ένα σκασμό λεφτά για πουλιά και κλουβιά και το αγαπημένο μου στο τέλος θα είναι αυτό που βρέθηκε στην τύχη :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ετσι παν αυτα,εχει αλλη γλυκα αυτο που σε βρησκει!

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδιά πήρα το ρίσκο και της έβαλα χτες το πρωί pulmosan. Κάθεται πάρα πολλές ώρες στον ώμο μου και δε θέλω να ρισκάρω με τα άλλα πουλιά του σπιτιού. Πήρα την απόφαση όχι μόνο γιατί δεν έτρωγε μόνη της αλλά και γιατί ώρες ώρες όπως καθόταν δίπλα στο αυτί μου, ακουγόταν η αναπνοή της σαν λαχανιασμένη χωρίς να κάνει κάτι που θα μπορούσε να την κουράσει. Χθές μετά το pulmosan της έδωσα να πίει ξανά almora plus, το απόγευμα της έδωσα στο νερό πολυβιταμίνη σε μικρή δόση και έδωσα μια φορά μόνο κρέμα. Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες μέχρι το απόγευμα την ταϊζα σπόρια στο χέρι όποτε μπορούσα. Η εξέλιξη λοιπόν μετά το pulmosan...απ το απόγευμα χτες τρώει μόνη της, είναι εμφανώς πιο ζωηρή στο κλουβί της, άρχισε να καθαρίζεται μέσα στο κλουβί της, σήμερα άκουσα και την φωνούλα της 2 φορές. Θα της κάνω και την δεύτερη δόση σε 20 μέρες και μετά θα δω αν την δώσω.  :Icon Rolleyes: 

---------------
Πήγα τώρα να την καληνυχτίσω έκλεισα το φως στο δωμάτιο και ήταν στο ένα πόδι. Νομίζω ότι η περίθαλψη πέτυχε και νιώθω πολύ χαρούμενος γι αυτό  :Jumping0046:

----------


## zack27

μπραβο μακαρι τα πραγματα να εξελιχθουν ακομη καλυτερα!!!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Δαχτυλιδακι εχει μηπως στο ποδι;;;

----------


## kaveiros

Όχι δυστυχώς δεν έχει...Έχω ρωτήσει στα πετ σοπ...δεν την έχει ψάξει κανείς τόσες μέρες τώρα :sad:  Έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι ίσως δε δραπέτευσε αλλά την άφησαν να φύγει γιατί την βαρέθηκαν. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως είναι τόσο εξοικιωμένη με τους ανθρώπους ενώ είναι εξωτερικά σε μαύρο χάλι. Τέλος πάντων...

----------


## zack27

Κριμα το πουλακι!!!μπορει και να μην την αφησαν απλα να το εσκασε και να εχει ταλαιπωρηθει αρκετα οσο καιρο ητανε μονο του!!! μακαρι να ειναι καλα και συντομα να καρδαμωσει!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Μια χαρα ειναι και τρωει και πινει ειναι βεβαια αρκετες ωρες μοναχουλα. Η κουτσουλιτσα της ειναι μια χαρα πλεον. Φρουτα δε ξερει να τρωει και τωρα που συνηθισε το κλουβι της δε θελει να βγαινει κιολας πολυ πολυ. Το βασικο προωλημα πλεον δε το εχει η χαδιαρα μου, εγω το εχω που δε ξερω πως θα την αποχωριστω :Happy:

----------


## fotis_k

Οπως ειπε και ο Βαγγελης ειναι σιγουρα νεαρο πουλι.Γι αυτο τρωει και την κρεμα.Το ελλειπες φτερωμα οφειλεται ειτε σε μικρο κλουβι ειτε οι γονεις του, του τραβουσαν τα φτερα του (συμβαινει πολυ συχνα στα κοκατιλ).Αυτος ο ηχος που ακους ειναι τριξιμο του ραμφους.Το κανουν πολυ παπαγαλοι οταν χαλαρωνουν και κουρνιαζουν(συνηθως μετα το φαγητο), επομενως μαλλον δεν υπαρχει λογος χορηγησης αντιβιωτικου.

----------


## kaveiros

O Mπούλης...(αυτό το όνομα τελικά του έμεινε) πριν και μετά. Μπορεί να ξέφυγε απο κάποιον και να ταλαιπωρηθηκε κυκλοφορώντας ελεύθερος...λίγο καιρό μετά όμως μπορείτε να δείτε τη διαφορά. 

ΠΡΙΝ 




ΜΕΤΑ







Πρέπει επίσης να σας πω ότι ειναι τρομερός τυπάς, είναι κι αυτός στο σπίτι της θείας μου, τον βγαζουμε συχνά στο σπίτι για πτήσεις, προσγειώνεται σε όποιον κρατάει στο χέρι ηλιόσπορο και είναι τρομερά γυναικάς :Happy:  Την κόρη της θείας μου την έχει ερωτευτεί μάλλον...μόλις τον πλησιάζει προσπαθεί να ζευγαρώσει με τα μαλλιά και το λαιμό της χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Athina

Είναι πανέμορφο :')
να το χαίρεστε!

----------


## Εφη

γλύκα!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Πολύη όμορφο, μπράβο σου που το έκανες έτσι όπως του αρμόζει να είναι!!! Πολύ πολύ γλυκό πουλάκι  φαίνεται το μπουλουκάκι!!!

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο σου Ανδρεα!!! πολυ καλη δουλεια κανατε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφο αν και είναι θηλυκό.

----------


## kaveiros

Στην αρχη θηλυκο το ειχαμε κι εμεις μεχρι που γνωρισε τα υπολοιπα. Περαν του οτι δε κλεινει στομα απ το τραγουδι και του οτι προσπαθει μανιωδως να ζευγαρωσει με την ξαδερφη μου... εχει ζευγαρωσει με την θηλυκια του κοπαδιου τουλαχιστον 3 φορες μπροστα μου οταν τα βγαζουμε για πτησεις:-)

----------


## zack27

μου κανει εντυπωση αλλα αν ειναι αρσενικο λογικα οι περλες θα επρεπε να εχουν φυγει!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι μια εξερεση η μικρη........ή μηπως ειναι μικρο ακομα  :Happy:

----------


## kaveiros

Μηπως ειναι μικρο?  Να σκεφτειτε προσπαθουσε να ζευγαρωσει και δεν εβρισκε ακριβως τον τροπο... με αποτελεσμα να εκνευριζει την θηλυκια.  Πριν λιγες μερες ανακαλυψε πως γινεται... η διαδικασια αχαχαχα

----------


## zack27

πολυ πιθανο αν κελαηδαει να ειναι αγορακι που δεν εχει περασει ακομα πτεροροια!!

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι ναι κελαηδαει και μαλιστα εχει πιο δυνατη φωνη απ ολα. Οταν ειναι στο μπαλκονι ξεσηκωνει τη γειτονια :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Αυτό το πιτσιρίκι μου έχει πραγματικά κλέψει την καρδιά.......!!!*  :Love0020:

----------


## kaveiros

Aυτό το μικρούλη το θυμόσαστε? :Happy:  Για όσους δε το θυμούνται, είναι το κοκατιλ που είχε βρεθεί με κομμένη ουρά , το είχε σκάσει από κάπου και ήταν πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο. Εδώ και μήνες ζει στο σπίτι της θείας μου και του είχαμε πάρει και ταίρι μια κοκατιλίτσα.

Θυμίζω πως το βρήκαμε




Ορίστε σημερινή φωτό. Πήγα για καφέ...και μας κάναν και μια επίδειξη μόνο για ενηλικους. Έχει γίνει ολόκληρο θηρίο :Happy:

----------


## jk21

πολλα liiiiiiiike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! αντε να γεμισουνε κουτσουβελα με το καλο !

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα Αντρεα, το μικρο ηταν και ειναι πολυ τυχερο που ηρθε σε εσενα για να σωθει!! εκανες καταπληκτικη δουλεια!!! να εισαι παντα καλα!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο Αντρέα! Τώρα διάβασα όλο το post απ' την αρχή! Το περίθαλψες τέλεια το πουλάκι και του έδωσες μια ευτυχισμένη ζωή! Και είναι και πανέμορφο!!!
Μα, έχω μια απορία! Νόμιζα πως όλα τα περλέ τα αρσενικά, χάνουν τις πέρλες τους όταν ενηλικιώνονται. Δεν είναι όμως έτσι έ;;; Γιατί ο πιτσιρίκος, έχει πια ενηλικιωθεί από τον Σεπτέμβρη που τον βρήκες, ε;;;
Και το θηλυκό, κουκλάκι!!! Να σας ζήσουν!!

----------


## kaveiros

Ολοι λεγανε οτι ειναι θηλυκο ομως καποια στιγμη οταν ηταν ελευθερο στο δωματιο ολο το κοπαδι ειχε παει πανω σε κια θηλυκια και προσπαθουσε να ζευγαρωσει :Happy:  Περασε και πτερορροια, οι περλες εχουν μειωθει αισθητα και οτι εμεινε ειναι ασπρο χρωμα πλεον οχι κιτρινο ενω το γκρι εχει γινει πιο σκουρο σε αποχρωση....τι να πω. Με τα χρωματα γενικως δεν εχω καλη σχεση, δεν ασχοληθηκα ιδιαιτερα ποτε γιατι ολα τα πουλακια μου φαινονται ομορφα. Ας μας πει καποιος που ασχολειται με χρωματα πως εξηγειται αυτο. Παντως ειναι 100% αρσενικο... :Happy:

----------


## demis

Πωπω ειναι κουκλος αντε καλα γεννητουρια! Ετσι ειναι Αντρεα τα αρσενικα περλ οτν ειναι μικρα ειναι οπως τα θυλικα αλλα μετα την πρωτη πτερορια χανουν τις περλες τους!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντρεα οταν τον βρηκες ηταν μικρος...τα αρσενικα περλε κοκατιλ χανουν τις περλες τους και μενουν πολυ λιγες μεγαλωνοντας...
δηλαδη οταν τον βρηκες ηταν μολις καποιον μηνων...τωρα περασε πτεροροια και εβαλε τα ενηλικο αντρικο του κοστουμι...


καλους απογονους!!!

----------


## daras

καταπληκτικη εξελιξη!!
αντε και μια φωλια (υπαρχει ηδη?) να κανετε κουτσουβελα...

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλα Αντρεα τι να πω σκετο κουκλι εγινε να τα χαιρεσαι και καλους απογονους :Love0007:

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλά η εξέλιξη είναι απίστευτη..... πολλά μπράβο Ανδρέα και φυσικά και στη θεία σου!




> Νόμιζα πως όλα τα περλέ τα αρσενικά, χάνουν τις πέρλες τους όταν ενηλικιώνονται. Δεν είναι όμως έτσι έ;;; Γιατί ο πιτσιρίκος, έχει πια ενηλικιωθεί από τον Σεπτέμβρη που τον βρήκες, ε;;;


Οι πέρλες χάνονται σε κάποιον βαθμό, μπορεί και ολοκληρωτικά... ένα "καλό" περλέ αρσενικό θα κρατήσει όσες περισσότερες πέρλες γίνεται και στην ενήλικη ζωή του!  :winky: 
Όπως είπε και ο Άγγελος όταν τον βρήκε ο Αντρέας ήταν μωρούλι. Η διαφορά είναι αισθητή στην αλλαγή του φτερώματος και πιθανότατα με την επόμενη πτερόρροια να χάσει και άλλες πέρλες.

Όσο για το ζευγάρωμα που βλέπω, γνώμη μου είναι να τον αφήσετε να ωριμάσει λίγο ακόμα και μετά να γίνει μπαμπάς! Αν σκεφτούμε πως στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων το πουλάκι ήταν 6 μηνών όταν το βρήκες (που πιστεύω ότι δεν ήταν καν τόσο αλλά ακόμα μικρότερο..) τότε σήμερα είναι το πολύ 14 μηνών...

----------


## kaveiros

Και πέρασε ο καιρός και ο Μόρτης έχει γίνει μόρτης όνομα και πράμα :Happy:  Επειδή με την κάμερα δε μ αφήνει να γράψω να ακούσετε πως τραγουδάει, μολις δει το κινητο σταματάει, ανεβασα ηχογραφηση , ειχα αφησει το κινητο πιο περα να γραφει και το εντυσα με μια φωτογραφια. Σ αυτη τη φαση κάνει το καναρίνι...τελευταια κάνει και την μελωδία από το παιδικό τον τρυποκάρυδο :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Και πέρασε ο καιρός και ο Μόρτης έχει γίνει μόρτης όνομα και πράμα Επειδή με την κάμερα δε μ αφήνει να γράψω να ακούσετε πως τραγουδάει, μολις δει το κινητο σταματάει, ανεβασα ηχογραφηση , ειχα αφησει το κινητο πιο περα να γραφει και το εντυσα με μια φωτογραφια. Σ αυτη τη φαση κάνει το καναρίνι...τελευταια κάνει και την μελωδία από το παιδικό τον τρυποκάρυδο


φανταστικό το τραγούδι του Μόρτη!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Τελευταία όταν λέω οτι κάνει τη μελωδια απ τον τρυποκαρυδο εννοω τις τελευταιες μερες οχι στο τελος του βιντεο. Αν καταφερω θα το ηχογραφησω κι αυτο :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Τελευταία όταν λέω οτι κάνει τη μελωδια απ τον τρυποκαρυδο εννοω τις τελευταιες μερες οχι στο τελος του βιντεο. Αν καταφερω θα το ηχογραφησω κι αυτο


μακάρι για να τον καμαρώσουμε!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νομπελακος ειναι και ευτος(στο χρωμα)... κουκλος και πολυλογας!

----------


## Leonidas

_xexexe μεταλαγμενο κοκατιλ......νομιζω θελει παρεα ενα καναρινακι εεεεε_

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο σας Ανδρέα!!! Τρομερό το κελάηδημα καναρινιού του Μόρτη!!! Πολύ καλό!!

----------

